# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Prohass estima nuevas inversiones en sierra sur del país en corto plazo para producir palta Hass

## Bruno Cillóniz

Impulsadas por apertura comercial de mercado estadounidense  *Lima, ene. 04 (ANDINA).-* La Asociación de Productores de Palta Hass del Perú (Prohass) estimó hoy que en el corto plazo la sierra sur del país podría recibir nuevas inversiones para la producción de palta Hass, impulsadas por la anunciada apertura comercial del mercado estadounidense para este fruto.  
En la víspera (domingo), el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) informó que la palta Hass peruana recibió la autorización oficial de ingreso por parte del Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos (USDA), lo que será anunciado hoy de manera oficial por el presidente de la República, Alan García. 
Las plantaciones importantes se ubican en la zona costera del país, que van desde Ica a Chiclayo (Lambayeque), y su período de cosecha se concentra entre abril y agosto, declaró el vicepresidente de Prohass, Juan José Galino. 
No obstante, existe la posibilidad de que con el tiempo se puedan desarrollar nuevos períodos de cosechas, como por ejemplo de setiembre a diciembre, refirió. 
Hay algunas zonas de Perú que tienen disponibilidad de cultivar paltas Hass en otros meses del año que no es el tradicional período de abril a agosto. Esto nos lleva a pensar que en algunos años más el país podría tener un suministro de paltas más homogéneo a lo largo del año, declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Sin embargo, esto dependería que la demanda existente y las nuevas inversiones que se logren concretar, lo que al final redundaría en la generación de empleo y mejor calidad de vida para los pobladores de las zonas elegidas. 
Esto puede traer un desarrollo importante en la sierra que por su diferente climatología con la costa generaría cosechas en otros momentos diferentes a los de la campaña central, anotó. 
Precisó que las zonas con mayor potencial para captar nuevas inversiones son Arequipa y Ayacucho.
Perú tiene 8,000 hectáreas sembradas de palta Hass de las cuales cerca de 6,000 están en producción y 1,000 están por entrar en cosecha. En este contexto, creemos que el crecimiento para los próximos cuatro años pueda fluctuar entre cinco y diez por ciento, subrayó Galino.Temas similares: Siembra de Palta Hass en la Sierra de Lima Perú en el corto plazo puede ser productor, consumidor y exportador de etanol Adex descarta que suspensión de Ley Forestal genere problemas de corto plazo en exportación de madera Alicorp descarta alza de precios de alimentos en mercado doméstico en el corto plazo Sierra Exportadora iniciará comercialización de productos andinos en provincias en el corto plazo

----------

